# CCM Mustang Marauder



## rudy

Just picked this up. Looking to sell, open to offers. I'm in Portland Oregon.

rperez113ATverizonDOTnet


----------



## GroovyGhoulie

Are you willing to ship?


----------



## hearses

Hello,Do you still have this CCM Marauder?? and if so do you have a price in mind.Regards,Charlie.


----------



## hearses

Hello,Do you still have the CCM Marauder ?? an if so would it be possible to have it shipped to Moncton New Brunswick Canada.Did you have a price in mind.Regards,Charlie.


----------



## rawb

*Marauder Bike*

Hi.  I was wondering if this bike was once a 3-speed?  If so, do you have the shifter for it?  Also, what kind of price-range are you looking for?

Thanks


   Rawb


----------



## CCMcobra

*I asked and got no response..*

He hasn't responded  to my email attempt. I think it is sold.
The orange Marauders were only single speeds. Yellow ones were 3 speeds.


----------



## johnnys55s

CCMcobra said:


> He hasn't responded  to my email attempt. I think it is sold.
> The orange Marauders were only single speeds. Yellow ones were 3 speeds.




What are you a walking bicycle encyclopedia ? LOL !


----------



## 70'sthrowback

I rember the CCM Marauders because several of the kids I was in school with had them. Yellow and orange and one lime green one. (rich kid owned that one, think his dad had the bike shop paint it for him) I also rember all of them were 3spd stick shifts. All were bought from the local bike shop. No kid who's parents had money would even look at a CTC bike.


----------

